# Please send good thoughts to Tess



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending good thoughts and prayers for sweet Tess.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Sending good vibes your way


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers to you and Tess.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I hope the cardiologist gives you good news. Please keep us posted.


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hoping for good news for your Tess today!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Thinking good thoughts for your dear Tess.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Here's hoping there's nothing but good news in Tess's future!!!

Pete


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Sending lots of thoughts and prayers for Tess.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

So the Tess news is mixed. She has a "Grade Five" heart murmur. That information would be more useful if I'd known earlier that she had developed a heart murmur, but her old vet didn't catch it (may not be his fault, not casting blame) so it was just diagnosed a year ago. Her heart has worsened in that time but the cardio says she's definitely not in heart failure yet. He said once she starts showing symptoms of heart failure, she'll go on meds and she could last another 3-4 years one meds. So overall, it sounds like we'll have more time with her.  

It was a useful consult. He told us what to watch for, and how much she should and shouldn't run around. And we got to watch some of the dog show, and see a whole bunch of beautiful Cavaliers. If you've never experienced a large group of Cavaliers in one place, it's quite fun--almost like being around a large number of Golden puppies. 

So I'm glad we went. Tess is tired, but then, these days, she always is! 

Thank you to all of you who sent good thoughts. I'm more worried about her than I let my daughter know, but it would seem it's not justified quite yet.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm glad you saw the specialist. I hope you feel a little better about things. Hard not to worry though.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

OutWest said:


> So the Tess news is mixed. She has a "Grade Five" heart murmur. That information would be more useful if I'd known earlier that she had developed a heart murmur, but her old vet didn't catch it (may not be his fault, not casting blame) so it was just diagnosed a year ago. Her heart has worsened in that time but the cardio says she's definitely not in heart failure yet. He said once she starts showing symptoms of heart failure, she'll go on meds and she could last another 3-4 years one meds. So overall, it sounds like we'll have more time with her.
> 
> It was a useful consult. He told us what to watch for, and how much she should and shouldn't run around. And we got to watch some of the dog show, and see a whole bunch of beautiful Cavaliers. If you've never experienced a large group of Cavaliers in one place, it's quite fun--almost like being around a large number of Golden puppies.
> 
> ...




Well that's kind of good news. I think I know exactly how you feel...when it comes to the health of our pets and something is discovered it's hard not to worry. But it looks like you've got some useful information which looks like it adds up to more time with Tess. And that's good!!!

Pete


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for the update. Will keep Tess in my prayers. God bless her heart.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Sorry to see Tess is not feeling like herself lately. I am glad you have gotten some good news from the vet. Thoughts and prayers are with you and Tess for continued improvement!!


----------

